# FLR M Living with Parents



## mrspep (May 9, 2014)

Hi 

My husbands current spouse visa expires in August 2014, he is eligible for ILR as his initial visa was given before July 2012 but he has been unable to pass LIUK test as of yet so going to need to apply for an extension.

I would be gratfull if anyone could help me with the following queries.

1. We are still living with my parents in their rented accomadation, the same house we stated in his first visa. Do we need to submit all the same information as before such as floor plan of the house (I paid for someone to come and take measurements of the house is the same plan still ok or would I have to get a new one?) Would a letter from my parents stating that we still live here and can continue to do so be enough or do we again need a letter from the landlord?

Also on the intial visa we stated we would be living rent free which we do but we contrubute £300 a month to household bills and housekeeping for my Mum.


We have no joint letters because of living with parents but have bank statments, dvla letter, nhs letter, hmrc etc - so am I right in thinking we provide 6 each spanning the 2 years?

2.We earn roughly £22000 a year combined, both had the same jobs since my husband arrived he started his job 2 weeks after arriving here but is on a 0 hour contract with holiday pay, athough wage slips show on average he works full time. Do we need letters and contracts or are payslips and bank statments enough?

I'm assuming that as we are pre July 2012 we don't have to have the £18600 just maintenance funds. Does it matter that we have finance or catalogues (not a huge amount I owe just around £1500. For joint financial responsibilty we only really have a scooter on finance which is in my name but my husband rides it, and jusy general life costs we pay together.

3. My husband has recieved tests through the NHS we have not been charged or ever asked about his visa so I assume that means we do not owe the NHS? Will UKBA be able to see his had care and will it go against him?

4. My passport is still in my maiden name as it does not expire until next year, all my bank and wage slips in married name, does this matter?

Lastly (for now) Visa expires 7th August, he came to England 7th of June 2012. Are we eligable to apply 28 days before June or August?

Thanks for any help

Kind Regards to all


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

*bump*


Have you received any advice or found answers elsewhere? I have the same questions.


----------



## mrspep (May 9, 2014)

No sorry not yet. 

But I am thinking to just treat it as the first visa as we are applying in person so im not sure if they even have the information of the initial visa. The problem is we don't have a contract anymore because we're not sure if we will move. Not sure if we what to do. Our income does show that we could rent our own place but we don't need to.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are basically worrying about nothing.
Accommodation is fine. Take the same documents you originally submitted but you probably won't be asked for them (premium service). Just a letter from parents will do.
Ditto with evidence of cohabitation. What you have is ok.
£113.70 per week left over after housing costs, so bank statement and payslips over the last 6 months just to be safe. Don't worry about outgoings.
Again don't worry about NHS. You are entitled to it.
28 days before the second anniversary of arrival.


----------



## mrspep (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Joppa


----------

